# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Sắp xếp mảng 1 chiều theo chiều tăng dần

## Tran Thuan

Các bác cho em xin cái ý tưởng của Tiêu đề trên với , chỉ cần ý tưởng thôi cũng đc (code thì tự em viết cũng đc) , em ko biết ý tưởng nó như thế nào nên mới phải hỏi (cái này em search rồi mà ko có nên mới hỏi)

----------


## tranglee899

Bạn học thuật toán nổi bọt chưa ? Mình thấy cái này dễ hiểu và dễ dùng lắm .

----------


## yenyen1234

nổi bọt là cái gì thế :|................

----------


## muabuon

bạn đọc sách giáo khoa lớp 10 có thuật toán và lớp 11 có chương trình đó.
Có rất nhiều giait thuật sắp xếp: Nổi bọt, chèn trực tiếp...

----------


## sonseoer001

sao hồi lớp 10 mình ko có học gì tới cái này nhỉ ?_? chẳng nhớ gì đến nó hết ......

----------


## hoanganha1q2

đoạn chương trình sắp xếp nổi bọt còn trong sách giáo khoa lớp 11 viết theo kiểu khác


```
For i:=1 to N-1 do
  For j:=i+1 to N do
  if A[i]>A[j] then 
   Begin
          tg:=A[i];
          A[i]:=A[j];
          A[j]:=tg;
  End;
```

----------


## seopro12345789

à hiểu rồi , i chạy từ 1 -> n-1 và j chạy từ i+1 (phần tử kế tiếp) chạy đến n , lấy A[1] so sánh với A[2] rồi dùng thuật toán trao đổi để xếp nó lại ... #_#!

----------


## vanthangicom

Có nhiều cách lắm. Đơn giản nhất là thế này: Đầu tiên tìm phần tử bé nhất, rồi tìm tìm phần tử bé thứ 2, ...

Giả sử mảng a có n phần tử: (lâu ko code pascal, có gì sai bỏ qua nhé ^_^)


```
Var temp, i, j : integer;

BEGIN
for i := 1 to n-1 do
for j := i + 1 to n do
             if a[i] > a[j]
             begin
                        temp:= a[i];
                        a[i]:=a[j];
                        a[j]:=temp; 
             end;
END.
```

===
Đề nghị bỏ code vào thẻ code.

----------


## thanhdung0906

Đoạn chương trình trong SGK Tin học 11:


```
For j:=N downto 2 do
  For i:=1 to j-1 do
      if A[i]>A[i+1] then
          Begin
               t:=A[i];
               A[i]:=A[i+1];
               A[i+1]:=t;
        End;
```

Giải thuật sắp xếp mảng 1 chiều vẫn là giải thuật hay và khó, mong bạn cố gắng hiểu nha!

----------


## appsmart

Có rất nhiều thuật toán sắp xếp mảng 1 chiều, chỉ cần vào google để search, mình tin bạn sẽ không thiếu các cách hướng dẫn.

----------

